# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Hướng dẫn thủ tục xin visa du lich nước ngoài (Châu Âu, Châu Úc, Châu Phi(Nam Phi)...

## hangnt

*Hướng dẫn thủ tục xin visa du lich nước ngoài (Châu Âu, Châu Úc, Châu Phi(Nam Phi), Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc)*

*A. VISA CHÂU ÂU:* 


*Hồ sơ bao gồm:*

Hộ chiếu có chữ ký của quí khách và còn hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng + Hộ chiếu cũ (nếu có).3 tấm ảnh 4cm x 6cm, nền trắng (chụp trong vòng 6 tháng trở lại).Bản sao rõ ràng từng trang sổ hộ khẩu gia đình.Chứng minh nhân dân + hộ khẩu (bản photo rõ ràng từng trang).Bản photo các giấy tờ chứng minh: Hợp đồng lao động, giấy chứng nhận nghề nghiệp, giấy xác nhận mức lương, đơn xin nghỉ phép đi du lịch (nếu là CB-CNV), giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh (nếu là chủ doanh nghiệp), giấy chứng nhận hưu trí (nếu đã nghỉ hưu), giấy chứng nhận kết hôn (nếu đã có gia đình), giấy khai sinh và giấy đồng ý cho đi du lịch của cha/mẹ (nếu quí khách dưới 18 tuổi), giấy chứng nhận sở hữu tài sản có giá trị (nhà, đất, ôtô, cổ phần, cổ phiếu), sổ tiết kiệm ngân hàng trên 5.000 USD (thời gian gởi tiết kiệm trên 2 tháng so với ngày khởi hành) hoặc xác nhận số dư tài khoản ngân hàng.

*Lưu ý:*

Đăng ký và nộp hồ sơ trước 30 ngày so với ngày dự kiến khởi hành.Hồ sơ yêu cầu bản sao có chứng thực, dịch thuật sang tiếng Anh.Công ty không hoàn trả hồ sơ nếu không đạt visa.Phí visa (80 EUR) và phí dịch thuật (25 EUR) không hoàn lại trong trường hợp hồ sơ xin visa không được chấp thuận.Quý khách vui lòng có mặt tại Lãnh sự trong buổi nộp hồ sơ theo yêu cầu của Lãnh sự.

*B - VISA CHÂU ÚC:*


*Hồ sơ bao gồm*

Hộ chiếu đã kí tên (còn hạn ít nhất 06 tháng) và còn trang trống dán thị thực.04 Ảnh 4x6 (ảnh chụp không quá 6 tháng, đầu để trần, áo trắng, phông nền trắng)Đơn xin visa (theo mẫu 48R) được điền đầy đủ thông tin và ký tên xác nhận (chữ ký trên tờ khai phải đúng với chữ ký trông Hộ chiếu)Bản sao công chứng tất cả các trang của sổ hộ khẩu hiện tại có tên người xin visaBản sao công chứng Giấy khai sinhBản gốc Sơ yếu lý lịch có xác nhận của chính quyền địa phương nơi người xin visa đang đăng ký sinh sống (Dịch sang tiếng Anh)Giấy đăng ký kết hôn (dù là một hoặc cả hai vợ chồng cùng đi)Tờ khai chi tiết về thân nhânChứng minh về khả năng tài chính: tài khoản ngân hàng, bản sao công chứng Sổ tiết kiệm hay các giấy tờ chứng minh về tài chính khác giá trị ít nhất là 5.000 - 7.000 USD (Sổ tiết kiệm ngân hàng phải được cấp dưới 02 tháng tính từ ngày nộp)Chứng minh về thu nhập (Dịch tiếng Anh, có công chứng) 
+ Khối hành chính sự nghiệp: Quyết định tuyển dụng hoặc quyết định bổ nhiệm (trong trường hợp giữ chức vụ) + Đơn xin nghỉ phép đi du lịch (Bằng tiếng Việt và dịch tiếng Anh công chứng nhà nước – Hoặc làm luôn bằng tiếng Anh) + Giấy xác nhận công tác. 
+ Khối kinh doanh thuộc Nhà nước quản lý: Quyết định tuyển dụng, hoặc quyết định bổ nhiệm, hoặc hợp đồng lao động + Giấy phép thành lập hoặc giấy Đăng ký kinh doanh của Cty nơi đang làm việc + Giấy xác nhận công tác. 
+ Công ty TNHH: Trong trường hợp Quý khách là người đứng tên trong Giấy đăng ký kinh doanh thì chỉ cần nộp Giấy đăng ký kinh doanh + biên lai đóng thuế 3 tháng gần nhất; Trong trường Quý khách là nhân viên: hợp đồng lao động, giấy xác nhận công tác + giấy đăng ký kinh doanh của Cty nơi Qúy khách đang làm việc. 
+ Về hưu: Quyết định nghỉ hưu hoặc sổ hưu tríNếu có trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi đi cùng – cần nộp Thư ủy quyền của cả hai bố mẹ, chữ ký của hai bố mẹ phải được chính quyền địa phương xác nhậnNếu quý khách có thân nhân đang sinh sống và làm việc tại Úc, cần bổ sung thêm Giấy khai sinh của họ tại Việt nam, Giấy chứng nhận quan hệ với người xin visa, hộ chiếu Úc photo hoặc Giấy chứng nhận nhập quốc tịch Úc và Giấy chứng minh nghề nghiệp tại Úc

*Lưu ý:* 

Thời gian xét duyệt visa trung bình 2-3 tuần hoặc có thể lâu hơn.Tùy theo hồ sơ của từng ngưới, Lãnh sự Quán có thể yêu cầu bổ sung thêm một số giấy tờ khác ngòai những giấy tờ trên.Các hồ sơ những người trẻ tuổi, độc thân phải được xem xét trước khi nhận.

*C. VISA NAM PHI:* 


*Hồ sơ bao gồm*

Mẫu đơn xin thị thực (BI-84);Hộ chiếu gốc (còn hiệu lực ít nhất 30 ngày sau ngày dự định rời Nam Phi);01 ảnh mới nhất (35x45mm);Xác nhận đặt chỗ hoặc vé máy bay đã mua (hai chiều hoặc một chiều);Xác nhận nơi ở tại Nam Phi;Chứng minh tài chính;Quyết dịnh của cơ quan chủ quản cho phép người xin thị thực nghỉ phép, trong đó nêu rõ thời gian được nghỉ phép;Giấy chứng nhận bảo hiểm du lịch;Hành trình du lịch chi tiết;Nếu thăm gia đình hoặc bạn, đề nghị nộp thư mời và bản sao của giấy chứng minh thư (do Nam Phi cấp) hoặc giấy phép cư trú tại Nam Phi;Giấy chứng nhận tiêm chủng ngừa bệnh sốt vàng da nếu hành trình đi qua khu vực có bệnh này ở Châu Phi và Nam Mỹ (*)

*Lưu ý:*

Thời gian làm việc từ: Thứ Hai – thứ sáu, từ 9 giờ sáng đến 16 giờ chiềuThời gian xử lý hồ sơ ít nhất là 5 ngày làm việc. Trong trường hợp hồ sơ phải xin ý kiến của Bộ nội vụ, thời gian sử lý ít nhất là 10 ngày làm việc.Người nước ngoài cần xuất trình giấy phép lao động hoặc giấy phép cư trú ở Việt Nam. Nếu không có các giấy tờ nói trên, đề nghị nộp hồ sơ xin thị thực tại quốc gia nơi cư trú hoặc cơ quan đại diện của Nam Phi nơi gần nhất.Đề nghị nộp bản dịch tiếng Anh trong trường hợp các văn bản gốc không được viết bằng tiếng AnhĐại sứ quán có quyền yêu cầu thêm thông tin nếu thấy cần thiết.Hồ sơ không đầy đủ có thể dẫn đến sự chậm trễ trong việc xử lý hoặc đơn xin sẽ bị từ chối.

----------


## hangnt

*E. VISA HÀN QUỐC:* 


*Hồ sơ bao gồm*

Hộ chiếu (hộ chiếu gốc đã ký tên, còn hạn sáu tháng trở lên) + Hộ chiếu cũ (nếu có)02 hình khổ 4,5cm x 4,5cm (chụp trong vòng 6 tháng trở lại, nền trắng).Bản sao công chứng tất cả các trang của sổ hộ khẩu hiện tại có tên người xin visaNếu có con cùng tham gia chuyến đi: Bản sao Giấy khai sinh (Dịch sang tiếng Anh, có công chứng)Nếu vợ/chồng cùng tham gia chuyến đi: Bản sao Giấy đăng ký kết hôn (Dịch sang tiếng Anh, có công chứng)Chứng minh về thu nhập (Dịch tiếng Anh, có công chứng)+ Khối hành chính sự nghiệp: Quyết định tuyển dụng hoặc quyết định bổ nhiệm (trong trường hợp giữ chức vụ) + Đơn xin nghỉ phép đi du lịch (Bằng tiếng Việt và dịch tiếng Anh công chứng nhà nước – Hoặc làm luôn bằng tiếng Anh) +Giấy xác nhận công tác. 
+ Khối kinh doanh thuộc Nhà nước quản lý: Quyết định tuyển dụng, hoặc quyết định bổ nhiệm, hoặc hợp đồng lao động + Giấy phép thành lập hoặc giấy Đăng ký kinh doanh của Cty nơi đang làm việc + Giấy xác nhận công tác. 
+ Công ty TNHH: Trong trường hợp Quý khách là người đứng tên trong Giấy đăng ký kinh doanh thì chỉ cần nộp Giấy đăng ký kinh doanh; Trong trường Quý khách là nhân viên: hợp đồng lao động, giấy xác nhận công tác và giấy đăng ký kinh doanh của Cty nơi Qúy khách đang làm việc. 
+ Về hưu: Quyết định nghỉ hưu hoặc sổ hưu tríChứng minh khả năng tài chính (Dịch tiếng Anh công chứng Nhà nước): Sổ tiết kiệm (tối thiểu từ 5.000 - 7.000 USD) + các loại giấy tờ sở hữu mang tên người khai đơn (giấy tờ nhà đất, sở hữu ôtô...)

*Lưu ý:*

Các hồ sơ những người trẻ tuổi, độc thân phải được xem xét trước khi nhận.Quý khách đã có visa vào các nước phát triển như: Mỹ, Châu Âu, Úc, Nhật…. được ưu tiên xét duyệt (không cần phí bảo lãnh).

*F - VISA TRUNG QUỐC*


Visa Trung Quốc do Cơ quan visa Trung Quốc cấp phát cho công dân nước ngoài, chứng minh đã đồng ý xuất nhập cảnh hoặc đi qua đất nước Trung Quốc. Visa được phân thành nhiều loại: visa Ngoại giao, Tiếp đãi, Công vụ, Phổ thông. Cơ quan cấp visa Trung Quốc khi cấp visa sẽ tham chiếu đến hộ chiếu của các đối tượng để cấp visa tương ứng ví dụ Hộ chiếu ngoại giao sẽ cấp visa Ngoại giao, Hộ chiếu Học sinh, sinh viên sẽ cấp visa học sinh, sinh viên… nhưng có khi sẽ xét đến những trường hợp đặc biệt như thân phận của người đến Trung Quốc có nguyên do cụ thể sẽ cấp visa tương ứng.
Dựa vào “Quy tắc pháp thực quản lý xuất nhập cảnh người nước ngoài của Nước Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung Hoa”, visa Phổ thông được chia làm tám loại, được phân biệt bởi tám chữ cái cụ thể sau:

Visa D: được cấp cho những người đến định cư tại Trung Quốc;Visa Z: được cấp cho những người đến Trung Quốc nhận chức, làm việc hoặc đi theo người nhà;Visa X: được cấp cho học sinh, sinh viên đến Trung Quốc du học, cấp cho giáo viên đến học nâng cao, và những người đến thực tập từ 6 tháng trở lên;Visa F: được cấp cho những người đến Trung Quốc phỏng vấn, khảo sát, giao lưu văn hóa kỹ thuật, nâng cao ngắn hạn và nhũng người đến thực tập trong khoảng thời gian ngắn không quá 6 tháng;Visa L: được cấp cho những người đến Trung Quốc du lịch hoặc những người nhập cảnh đến Trung Quốc giải quyết việc riêng. Nếu tổng cộng có 9 người trở lên cùng một tập thể nhập cảnh với mục đích du lịch thì sẽ cấp visa tập thể;Visa G: được cấp cho nhũng người quá cảnh;Visa C: được cấp cho nhũng người đến Trung Quốc trong những chuyến bay quốc tế, trong các chuyến tàu liên vận, vận chuyển hàng không, hằng hải…Visa J-1: được cấp cho các nhà báo, phóng viên quốc tế thường trú tại Trung Quốc;Visa J-2: được cấp cho các nhà báo quốc tế đến đột xuất với mục đích phỏng vấn;

Cơ quan visa của Trung Quốc tại nước ngoài là Đại sứ quán Trung Quốc, Tổng Lãnh sự quán. Người nước ngoài muốn nhập cảnh hoặc đi qua đất nước Trung Quốc phải làm thủ tục đăng ký cấp visa tại Đại sứ quán Trung Quốc, Cơ quan lãnh sự hoặc Cơ cấu Bộ ngoại giao thường trú tại các nước. Trực tiếp đến các cơ quan trên tìm hiểu việc làm thử tục.

*Điều kiện:*

1. Điền vào tờ đăng ký visa, 01 ảnh 4x6 (chụp trong vòng 6 tháng trở lại).
2. Chứng minh lý do xuất cảnh, quá cảnh và đăng ký:

Đăng ký cấp visa D (cư trú): yêu cầu đơn chúng nhận thân phận định cư, đơn chúng nhận thân phận định cư do người đăng ký hoặc người nhà đang sinh sống tại Trung Quốc bảo lãnh đăng ký, đăng ký tại đồn công an tại thành phố sở tại;Đăng ký cấp visa Z (lập nghiệp): yêu cầu có Thẻ được phép làm việc tại Nước Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung hoa, giấy mời đến làm việc hoặc giấy chứng minh là nhân viên của đơn vị ( cơ quan, công ty..) tại Trung Quốc (có thể chấp nhận thư hoặc điện báo);Đăng ký cấp visa X (học tập): yêu cầu có giấy gọi học, giấy chứng minh của đơn vị tiếp nhận hoặc đơn vị chủ quản, giấy khám sức khỏe;Đăng ký cấp visa F (phỏng vấn, khảo sát): yêu cầu có điện báo của đơn vị sẽ được phỏng vấn hoặc khảo sát;Đăng ký cấp visa L (du lịch): đến Trung Quốc du lịch yêu cầu phải có chứng minh của đơn vị tiếp quản du lịch, phải chứng minh có đủ phí chi tiêu để đến du lịch tại Trung Quốc;Đăng ký cấp visa G ( quá cảnh): phải khai trình visa (đúng thời hạn) được cấp tại nước sẽ đến, nếu trong trường hợp nước sẽ đến tiếp theo miễn visa thì người đăng ký quá cảnh sẽ khai trình vé liên trình;Đăng ký cấp visa C (liên vận hàng không, hàng hải..): yêu cầu đăng trình các thủ tục được quy định do hai nước ký kết từ trước hoặc những quy định bên phía Trung Quốc;Đăng ký cấp visa J-1, J-2 (phóng viên, nhà báo): yêu cầu phải đăng trình chứng minh của cơ quan chủ quản.

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------

